# Overclocking Risks



## Daniel N (May 31, 2009)

I am getting a laptop soon with overclockable extreme processors. It is a quad core extreme processor capable of 2.53 Ghz and when overclocked it is able to run at 3 and a bit Ghz. What are the risks of overclocking the system more than the bios lets you? It is the new alienware m17x. They say the overclocking feature it built into the bios and does not void the warranty if you overclock it to the maximum that it goes to in the bios. What are the risks of overclocking any other components other than the cpu. Even if the cpu is overclocked more how should I go at overclocking it? Are there an good websites or links to learn?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

What is the laptop? Laptops are generally poor overclockers as they aren't designed to dissipate heat. Also, overclocking voids the CPU's warranty.

This sounds really strange. Where are you getting this laptop?


----------



## Daniel N (May 31, 2009)

The laptop is the new alienware m17x. It has the overclocking feature built in. Alienwares' warranty states that you can overclock the cpu only to the fsb speed that they let you and it does not void the warranty, all other cpus would void the warranty. But if i wanted to increase the fsb speed on all the other components including the cpu and the ram or whatever more how should i go at it? I've heard if you want to overclock any component in your computer you should also include the video card or the ram and overclock them at the same time.

QX9300 2.53 Ghz Quad Core extreme processor 1066mhz 12 mB Cache
6 Gigs of Ram 1333 Mhz
2 GB 280M Nvidia graphics card
solid state 256 GB hard drive


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Overclocking something like a laptop is as unadvisable as it gets. Especially an Alienware.


----------



## Daniel N (May 31, 2009)

Are alienware's notoriously bad to overclock? Have you heard a lot about them failing or something? It's funny that they even guarantee the overclocking in the warranty as long as you stay within the parameters of what they give you to overclock on the laptop. Because they say you can overclock it from 2.53 to 3 and a bit Ghz. Is it worth it?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

All laptops are bad to overclock because they don't have hardly any airflow, so if you overclock hardly at all the computer overheats, which can cause instability or even damage to the hardware.

You could build a desktop with better specs than the Alienware m17x for less than $2500.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

When you overclock you are creating more power.

more power = more heat

Laptops as said above are not designed to get rid of massive a mounts of heat this why overclocking a laptop is not advised.

you can do it but you will probably kill your laptop quite quickly.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Laptops do well to dissipate the heat under normal operating conditions. 
If you want to OC or game, build a desktop. Laptops are for mobility.
Anything Alienware is overpriced.


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

Alienwares are notoriously bad at a lot more than overclocks.


----------



## Daniel N (May 31, 2009)

What else are alienwares bad for? Like ive heard some bad things about them here and there... but what else is terrible about them other than overclocks?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mostly that they're so overpriced. You can generally have a comparable system built by a custom shop for two thirds the price, and build it yourself for half. Also their cases suck, even if you like that kind of look the airflow is generally poor.


----------

